# What Features Exists on Pansat 5000 HC??????



## acvegas (Apr 21, 2004)

1. Does the NEW Pansat 5000HC – behave/perform like a regular “Tivo Machine” or better, or is this simply a “Hard Drive” that does nothing but records like a VCR?

2. Will the NEW Pansat 5000HC – allow you to “Pick” and “Choose” ANY Programs of your choice to record at a later time?

3. Will the NEW Pansat 5000HC – automatically record my Favorite Programs every week if I wish – just like a Tivo?

4. Is there Finally a valid working “Dish Network” program channel guide that you can actually load within the NEW Pansat 5000HC – that performs like a Tivo Schedule Guide…..if the answer is YES, is this Pansat 5000HC Schedule Guide – updated automatically within the unit itself?

5. If the NEW Pansat 5000HC – does none of the above – what purpose does it serve?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't know much. Pansat says it has "Smart Search" and two tuners. http://www.pansatusa.com/product/receiver-5000HC.htm But I can always speculate...

In Europe, for example, FTA channels apparently include guide-type info. Perhaps the Pansat 5000HC takes advantage of that. In any case, it's of little help here in North America.

IF there is no Tivo-esque guide, it would still be useful in recording shows. Knowing that a particular saved show is "Pentagon Channel - 7pm 1/30/05" is a little better than nothing. Right now, I record through a standalone Tivo and have to find a matching show/length on a Dish Network channel (on the B side of an A/B switch). So a distant UPN's showing of Enterprise might show up on my Tivo as "All-Star Jams" or "Junkyard Wars" or some other misleading title. I'd rather have "KFDF - 6pm 1/28/05".

Finally, recording through a separate device degrades signal quality. The Pansat 5000HC _could_ be recording the raw information, keeping maximum signal quality intact.


----------

